# California June 21-28



## Karen G (Jun 6, 2014)

Studio or one-bedroom any place except Palm Springs for June 21-28. Partial week is fine as long as it's the last part of the week. Looking to add to a week we already have in Ventura starting June 28.


----------



## bobbijo1977 (Jun 7, 2014)

*A place in Palm Springs*

Hi-would Indio, CA work (Grand Pacific Resorts at Indian Palms Vacation Club)?


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 7, 2014)

IMHO - anywhere but Palm Springs - would include the entire Coachella Valley AKA "the 760"


----------



## Karen G (Jun 7, 2014)

Rent_Share said:


> IMHO - anywhere but Palm Springs - would include the entire Coachella Valley AKA "the 760"


Yes, since we live next to Las Vegas we'd prefer a different climate!


----------



## presley (Jun 7, 2014)

Karen, I am still checking Last Calls, etc for you.  Nothing other than the desert at this point, but I'll keep looking until you find something.


----------



## bobbijo1977 (Jun 7, 2014)

*I can confirm the Indio, CA resort if you are interested*

Karen-I have a week available that I can exchange.  The resort that is available is Grand Pacific Resorts at Indian Palms Vacation Club in Indio, CA.  The week would be June 20th-27th.  Please send me an email at bobbijo1977@hotmail.com if you are interested.  Thank you.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 7, 2014)

presley said:


> Karen, I am still checking Last Calls, etc for you.  Nothing other than the desert at this point, but I'll keep looking until you find something.



Thanks so much!


----------



## Karen G (Jun 8, 2014)

*A week has been found*

Thanks to everyone who was looking for me. We've found something that will work well.


----------

